# Best Grease by Far



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Who woulda thunk there was a magazine for lubricating machinery?

Great info on the Kendall SHP grease…looks like a perfect application for keeping the jack plate and external motor parts well lubed…thanks! 

PS: looked online and can't find 1 place that sells it?


----------



## priscillatgorilla (Nov 29, 2014)

not to start a debate


this is a must use product


http://www.learchem.com/products/corrosion-block.html


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Lubrimatic Marine grease is also a calcium sulfonate grease. I get it at my local Ace Hardware.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1289539


----------

